# Einfachen Soundgenerator programmieren



## wolfgang63 (31. Jan 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte über eine einfache Gui mittels Button's Töne mit bestimmter Frequenz und Lautstärke erzeugen.
Gibt es hierfür eine einfach zu verwendende JAR-Datei?
Mit Java Bordmitteln muss man glaube ich die Sinuskurve erst erzeugen und dann abspielen.

So was in der Art hätte ich mir vorgestellt

```
Sound(Dauer, Frequenz, Lautstärke);
```


----------



## wolfgang63 (9. Feb 2014)

Ja, ich verwende jetzt "JSynth".
Falls noch mal einer auf dieses Problem stößt. :idea:


----------

